# The Big Bang Theory "The Fish Guts Displacement" 12/6/2012



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I thought the Amy/Sheldon stuff was awesome in this episode. So many good reactions by AFF in relation to vapor rube, baths, etc... And clueless Sheldon along for the ride. And at the end it was easy to see the spanking coming, but it worked for me.

Though it was less funny, the Howard plot actually had a little heart to it and was successful. The dad's 'I wouldn't go that far' was a good capper.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed the whole episode. The guys going over to Penney's to have her teach Howard about fishing, the vapor rub scene and the bits with Bernadette's mom.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I loved this episode. I wonder if we're seeing Sheldon's subconscious sexual awakening? Between his comments one or two shows ago (chicken pecking) and his behavior in this episode, I like where (I think) the producers are taking Sheldon and I like that they're doing it in a very Sheldon-like way. They're actually putting a lot of thought into his character development. :up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The Amy/Sheldon stuff was awesome.

The Howard/FIL stuff I felt has been done so many times before, it felt really rehashed from other sitcoms. I did like the line though "you're tallking about my wife and my daughter". 

And another episode with Raj taking a back, back seat. His lines were just fluff thrown in so he had lines.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope they aren't phasing out Raj. I am concerned because maybe with the whole 'can't talk to girls' angle, his personality has run its course. I think there is enough to Raj that the entirety of his personality, including the thing with talking to girls, can be sustained. Maybe they don't know what to do with him, what with Howard being married now. I think they are smart enough to figure it out, so I hope they get on that and not just make him an afterthought.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

No, they have to drop the girl talking thing. They can do it gradually, like they may be doing with Sheldon and Amy. But it does appear that Raj is being left behind a lot.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

They totally need to get Raj a girlfriend!


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Sadara said:


> They totally need to get Raj a girlfriend!


Or a boyfriend.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I hope they aren't phasing out Raj. I am concerned because maybe with the whole 'can't talk to girls' angle, his personality has run its course. I think there is enough to Raj that the entirety of his personality, including the thing with talking to girls, can be sustained. Maybe they don't know what to do with him, what with Howard being married now. I think they are smart enough to figure it out, so I hope they get on that and not just make him an afterthought.


Did Raj make any comments out loud during the Penny class on fishing? I get the feeling he did, but I can't remember specifics.

Also for awhile they were going in the Raj-is-gay direction. Especially with the comic book shop owner. I know it wasn't sexual, but lots of other relationship allusions there. Don't know if that will continue.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

dimented said:


> Or a boyfriend.


yes.... or a boyfriend.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Did Raj make any comments out loud during the Penny class on fishing? I get the feeling he did, but I can't remember specifics.
> 
> Also for awhile they were going in the Raj-is-gay direction. Especially with the comic book shop owner. I know it wasn't sexual, but lots of other relationship allusions there. Don't know if that will continue.


Yes he did. They all took turns describing their relationship with their father. He described his and then Howard spoke of his dad being dead and Raj said, ok Howard wins.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I was expecting some "Soft Kitty" from Sheldon


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

betts4 said:


> ...
> The guys going over to Penney's to have her teach Howard about fishing...
> 
> .


I thought that was kinda dumb

ok, the guys have never gone fishing before
I can accept that

but we know they all had insect collections when they were kids 
they even did an episode where Howard and Sheldon were arguing about what kind of grasshopper makes a particular sound

so they must have been killing and pinning insects since 3rd grade

and for sure those nerds took biology in high school and did all kinds of dissecting

so I can't believe they all got squeamish over putting a worm on a hook or gutting a fish


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Worms and fish guts are much ickier than insects.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Last night's episode illustrated to me how horrible the Penny character has become.

Season one she was a bright and bubbly girl in bicycle shorts and midriff baring t-shirts.

Last night she was a crabby girl clothed from head to toe, almost yelling at everyone.

She has become very unlikeable.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't think she was yelling at anyone or crabby at all.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

And a felon too!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Sadara said:


> yes.... or a boyfriend.


Yeah, I can't help but wonder if maybe they will have Raj come out, creating a whole new dimension to his character. At that point, maybe he will be able to talk to girls, now that he realizes he isn't attracted to them. So that eliminates this particular aspect of him which, really, has totally run its course. I would only hope that they wouldn't convert the 'unable to talk' thing and just drop it entirely.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So, now that we're done talking about the episode, what are we going to perseverate on this week?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Penny was gutting that fish all wrong. The way she was doing it was criminal!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> Did Raj make any comments out loud during the Penny class on fishing? I get the feeling he did, but I can't remember specifics.





dimented said:


> Yes he did. They all took turns describing their relationship with their father. He described his and then Howard spoke of his dad being dead and Raj said, ok Howard wins.


Only because he was drinking a beer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Did Raj make any comments out loud during the Penny class on fishing? I get the feeling he did, but I can't remember specifics.





WhiskeyTango said:


> Only because he was drinking a beer.


Exactly. There was a beer on the counter which allowed Raj to speak.

It's almost now become an inside joke. They just have to put a prop in the scene referencing alcohol and Raj can do whatever they need him to. But without that prop, he's got to be a mute.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, I think that the beer bottle in his hand was more telling.

And all that beer is probably why he's getting fat.

(Waits for someone to start a "Kunel Nayer, fat!!!" thread)


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> Last night's episode illustrated to me how horrible the Penny character has become.
> 
> Season one she was a bright and bubbly girl in bicycle shorts and midriff baring t-shirts.
> 
> ...


And here my thought was "how awesome they''re treating Penny like an actual 3-dimensional person, with real backstory and consistency instead of just some bubble brained blonde bimbo"

They've been very good at making her the normal one, and they've been filling in the backstory of her being folksy and hands on back in Nebraska growing up. For me? Penny has become a far better balanced and more human character the past few seasons.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Vendikarr said:


> Last night's episode illustrated to me how horrible the Penny character has become.
> 
> Season one she was a bright and bubbly girl in bicycle shorts and midriff baring t-shirts.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with you men? You measuring a woman's likeability by how much skin she shows? All the male characters wear clothes "from head to toe" every episode but you don't hear anyone calling them horrible.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> And here my thought was "how awesome they''re treating Penny like an actual 3-dimensional person, with real backstory and consistency instead of just some bubble brained blonde bimbo"
> 
> They've been very good at making her the normal one, and they've been filling in the backstory of her being folksy and hands on back in Nebraska growing up. For me? Penny has become a far better balanced and more human character the past few seasons.


I agree with all of the above.

Some men only want "bubble brained blonde bimbo".


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

tiams said:


> Some men only want "bubble brained blonde bimbo".


You say that like there is something wrong with it. I am confused.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Hank said:


> So, now that we're done talking about the episode, what are we going to perseverate on this week?


Looks like some men's desire for partially clothed bubble brained blonde bimbos is taking an early lead.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Hank said:


> So, now that we're done talking about the episode, what are we going to perseverate on this week?





dianebrat said:


> And here my thought was "how awesome they''re treating Penny like an actual 3-dimensional person, with real backstory and consistency instead of just some bubble brained blonde bimbo"


And we have lift-off.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

tiams said:


> What is wrong with you men? You measuring a woman's likeability by how much skin she shows? All the male characters wear clothes "from head to toe" every episode but you don't hear anyone calling them horrible.


Now wait, let's not overreact.

If you were hanging out in your apartment in sweats and your neighbors came over wanting to learn how to gut a fish wouldn't you change into a little black dress and heels first?

Seriously though, this notion that her likability is directly proportional to the skin she shows is disgusting.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Robin said:


> Now wait, let's not overreact.
> 
> If you were hanging out in your apartment in sweats and your neighbors came over wanting to learn how to gut a fish wouldn't you change into a little black dress and heels first?
> 
> Seriously though, this notion that her likability is directly proportional to the skin she shows is disgusting.


Suddenly, I realize why I was such an outcast in high school.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Suddenly, I realize why I was such an outcast in high school.


I guess that ski mask I wore constantly was not such a great idea.


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

Nobody has a problem with Sheldon caring for a sick person? He should have gone running the moment he got a look at her. Aside from a little hand sanitizer they never addressed his germ problem at all... But then last week they had him take a cookie out of Leonard's hand... 

Maybe i'm the one with the germ problem for fixating on these things...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Suddenly, I realize why I was such an outcast in high school.





YCantAngieRead said:


> I guess that ski mask I wore constantly was not such a great idea.


Drew, is that you?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Vendikarr said:


> Last night's episode illustrated to me how horrible the Penny character has become.
> 
> Season one she was a bright and bubbly girl in bicycle shorts and midriff baring t-shirts.
> 
> ...


I agree with too much angry dirty penny in sweats. At least she wasn't drunk.

Perhaps penny needs a replacement. Hayden Panettiere comes to mind. She could be pennies cousin who comes to get pennies affairsin order after the dui.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Because EXACTLY what this show needs is another girl.
That's going to go over well.

LOVED Mayim in this episode- Amy's face was so priceless that I spent half the show rewatching her expressions.
LOVE her.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Last episode people were arguing whether or not Amy showed Sheldon her full bikini wax. Well, in this episode, he rubbed vapor rub on her chest and gave her a bath. I think that answers the previous question too.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am loving felonious, drunk, flannel-wearing, well-rounded Penny much more than bimbo Penny.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Kylep said:


> Nobody has a problem with Sheldon caring for a sick person? He should have gone running the moment he got a look at her. Aside from a little hand sanitizer they never addressed his germ problem at all... But then last week they had him take a cookie out of Leonard's hand...
> 
> Maybe i'm the one with the germ problem for fixating on these things...


I did!  As a germ-o-phobe, I cringed when he touched the thermometer directly from Amy's mouth with his bare fingers, and then only wiped it off with a tissue. The hand sanitizer was a nice touch, but I would think Sheldon might have gone in with one of these, followed by a massive round of antibiotics:


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh, and I still have a crush on Penny, even in sweats with pizza sauce smeared on her face. 'sup!?


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Has anyone considered that "dirty" Penny is maybe just "comfortable" Penny now that she realizes that her relationship with Leonard is really what she wants. He loves her no matter what and she doesn't need to constantly get gussied up to attract the superficial meatheads.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

eddyj said:


> I am loving felonious, drunk, flannel-wearing, well-rounded Penny much more than bimbo Penny.


Oh great, so now you're calling her fat?


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

I love that the first person the geeks all go to, to learn "man stuff" is the hot blonde across the hall.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

This Penny was elegant compared to hooked on MMO penny with cheese curls stuck in her hair. 

And for the record, I have no problem with how Penny was presented in this episode.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I am loving felonious, drunk, flannel-wearing, well-rounded Penny much more than bimbo Penny.


Pretty much this. :up:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I suspect that Mayim is getting a bit more open about things she is willing to do, now that her kids are older and she is getting divorced.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

It was great. I did see the vepo rub scene last week when Mayim was on Furguson last week, but was great. I do see the relationship growing and stuff happening. I expect once Sheldon does sleep with AFF, he wont leaving the room for a while.

Loved penny all slobbed out. Makes her a real woman who can sex it up well and slum it out when needed (saturday morning look). The kinda a chick you can take out to the gun range.

I'm tired of all shows feeling they need to add a gay character now days just to be PC. But I wouldn't have an issue with Raj being a latent homosexual. Once he realizes it, he then wouldn't have any problem talking to women anymore.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

eddyj said:


> I am loving felonious, drunk, flannel-wearing, well-rounded Penny much more than bimbo Penny.


Penny was never a bimbo.

The difference is she was bright, sober, and dressed well. At least didn't notice her dressing poorly.

Saying I think Penny should be happy and dress well doesn't mean make her a sex pot. The sweats are just something to point to in describing the character change. The sweats are not a problem, but a symptom.

If Penny were my neighbor I would suggest she get help for depression and addiction.

BBT is supposed to be a comedy, not watching the female lead slowly become discouraged as her dreams die and she drinks more and more and cares about her appearance less and less.


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

I think you're reading a bit too much in to Penny's character. We're seeing more of "casual Penny" since she's now more involved in their lives. I don't think she was ever portrayed as "bright"..that was the joke. But let's not forget..this is a sitcom. Themes come and go as needed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Penny dressing very casually/poorly was a joke as far back as season 2 ("The Dead Hooker Juxtaposition"), if not further. It's not a recent change. Let it go.

Edit: and Penny drinking? That was also joked about in Season 2, "The Maternal Capacitance."


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

When they first met her, she was a one dimensional character - to them and to us. Now we and they see more sides of her -sexy,dirty,comfortable, felonious... I see it as character growth.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Penny was never a bimbo.


actually in the 1st season I had serious issues with her being written as a bimbo'ish character.
I strongly recommend this article on how they helped fix the issues with the character.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2010/01/how_degazing_saved_the_big_ban.html
BTW here's the clip that doesn't work in the article where Penny explains Sheldon's seating preference


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> actually in the 1st season I had serious issues with her being written as a bimbo'ish character.
> I strongly recommend this article on how they helped fix the issues with the character.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2010/01/how_degazing_saved_the_big_ban.html
> BTW here's the clip that doesn't work in the article where Penny explains Sheldon's seating preference [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8X8BGho7f4[/media]


And now the show isn't about the nerds and the one outside woman anymore at all. It's become _Friends_.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

_Nerdy Friends_

How long until Penny/Bernidette/AFF gets preggers?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

dianebrat said:


> actually in the 1st season I had serious issues with her being written as a bimbo'ish character.
> I strongly recommend this article on how they helped fix the issues with the character.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2010/01/how_degazing_saved_the_big_ban.html
> BTW here's the clip that doesn't work in the article where Penny explains Sheldon's seating preference [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8X8BGho7f4[/media]


I just don't see how the npr piece hits. They compare and contrast a modern episode with the pilot. Come on the Pilot of every show sucks compared to after they hit a stride.

I also don't see how the fact we can see her stomach in one scene makes her a bimbo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdougie said:


> I just don't see how the npr piece hits. They compare and contrast a modern episode with the pilot. Come on the Pilot of every show sucks compared to after they hit a stride.
> 
> I also don't see how the fact we can see her stomach in one scene makes her a bimbo.


Then it appears you didn't read the same article I posted, they address more than just the pilot, they address the issue of how one-dimensional Penny was before the writers strike and how her character was improved by making her a more normal character and part of the group.

And I'm saying that they continue to layer the character and make her more like a real normal person, not a prop on the stage.

p.s. see folks, I KNEW we could get the BBT thread off in to the hinterlands! I just didn't think it'd be my fault.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Robin said:


> Oh great, so now you're calling her fat?


he means phat



mdougie said:


> Penny was never a bimbo.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Also for awhile they were going in the Raj-is-gay direction. Especially with the comic book shop owner. I know it wasn't sexual, but lots of other relationship allusions there. Don't know if that will continue.


They seemed to be continuing that theme in this episode, if only with stereotypical stuff rather than relationshippy stuff.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I suspect that Mayim is getting a bit more open about things she is willing to do, now that her kids are older and she is getting divorced.


Like... butt stuff?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

tiams said:


> What is wrong with you men?


Excuse me? You men? I'm sorry, when was vendikarr named spokesman for all men?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

I am sorry every one appears to have taken this in a sexist direction. In the early seasons she was fun, dressed fun and was an enjoyable character. I dislike the direction the show has taken her. 

Depression would be my first thought. Here she came to L.A. to become an actress, and supported herself by waitressing. Now five years later, she has done a play over a bowling alley and a hemorrhoid commercial. Her career is a bust, and now she is only a waitress. I'm surprised she hasn't taken the next step and started doing porn, because it's still "acting".

Maybe I am just nearing the end of my enjoyment of this series.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> I am sorry every one appears to have taken this in a sexist direction. In the early seasons she was fun, dressed fun and was an enjoyable character. I dislike the direction the show has taken her.


and others (myself included) are contending that the bimbo in the beginning of the series was a lousy sexist caricature, and they have gotten much better at realizing that and writing her as a normal person.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> and others (myself included) are contending that the bimbo in the beginning of the series was a lousy sexist caricature, and they have gotten much better at realizing that and writing her as a normal person.


This is Ginger vs. Mary Ann and Samantha vs. Jeannie redux. For the record, for me it is Mary Ann and Jeannie. Samantha should have told Darrin where he could stick his "no witchcraft" rule. I also preferred Janet to Chrissy and Sabrina was my favorite Angel.

Edit: Yes, I realize it is not really the same since it involves changes to one character vs. two different characters, but I think the basic concept is the same.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

This is the second episode for me that AFF has stolen the show (in a good way). The first was the "tiara" episode.

And I also thought the laugh track was particularly good this week.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> And I also thought the laugh track was particularly good this week.


It was? Hmmmmm I didn't notice.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I love how Penny is written. Unlike the guys who have their quirks and each has his own clothes "uniform", she has always been the most normal. In particular that she dresses casual to do laundry, fancy to go out, slobby from time to time, has her hair pretty and groomed, or in a sloppy bun, whatever. We've seen her in tight dresses to go dancing, and sweats and Uggs to do laundry. Being a non-geek, she's the most normal if the bunch.

And, the show already established that her dad raised her as a tomboy, and that he likes to fish. It's totally consistent that she'd know how to gut a fish. (And now I now how too!)

My favorite Penny? The slovenly-addicted-to-online-gaming-Penny.

No, wait. My FAVORITE Penny was wearing Leonard's shirt, with no pants and barefoot, dancing while making French toast. My god, what is it about a woman wearing her man's shirt?

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> I am sorry every one appears to have taken this in a sexist direction. In the early seasons she was fun, dressed fun and was an enjoyable character. I dislike the direction the show has taken her.
> 
> Depression would be my first thought. Here she came to L.A. to become an actress, and supported herself by waitressing. Now five years later, she has done a play over a bowling alley and a hemorrhoid commercial. Her career is a bust, and now she is only a waitress. I'm surprised she hasn't taken the next step and started doing porn, because it's still "acting".
> 
> Maybe I am just nearing the end of my enjoyment of this series.


Depression?! Wow...I don't think so at all. I think she's enjoying life!



dianebrat said:


> and others (myself included) are contending that the bimbo in the beginning of the series was a lousy sexist caricature, and they have gotten much better at realizing that and writing her as a normal person.


Agreed! Penny has developed well in the show.



Drewster said:


> I love how Penny is written. Unlike the guys who have their quirks and each has his own clothes "uniform", she has always been the most normal. In particular that she dresses casual to do laundry, fancy to go out, slobby from time to time, has her hair pretty and groomed, or in a sloppy bun, whatever. We've seen her in tight dresses to go dancing, and sweats and Uggs to do laundry. Being a non-geek, she's the most normal if the bunch.
> 
> And, the show already established that her dad raised her as a tomboy, and that he likes to fish. It's totally consistent that she'd know how to gut a fish. (And now I now how too!)
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

So, umm, I wonder how they pushed that car. Yeah, I really wonder about that. You know, in the previous episode? Maybe we could talk about that.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Maui said:


> This Penny was elegant compared to hooked on MMO penny with cheese curls stuck in her hair.
> 
> And for the record, I have no problem with how Penny was presented in this episode.


I love MMO Penny !


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

USAFSSO said:


> It was great. I did see the vepo rub scene last week when Mayim was on Furguson last week, but was great. I do see the relationship growing and stuff happening. I expect once Sheldon does sleep with AFF, he wont leaving the room for a while.
> 
> Loved penny all slobbed out. Makes her a real woman who can sex it up well and slum it out when needed (saturday morning look). The kinda a chick you can take out to the gun range.
> 
> I'm tired of all shows feeling they need to add a gay character now days just to be PC. But I wouldn't have an issue with Raj being a latent homosexual. Once he realizes it, he then wouldn't have any problem talking to women anymore.


No. He will have a problem talking to men.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Vendikarr said:


> I am sorry every one appears to have taken this in a sexist direction. In the early seasons she was fun, dressed fun and was an enjoyable character. I dislike the direction the show has taken her.
> 
> Depression would be my first thought. Here she came to L.A. to become an actress, and supported herself by waitressing. Now five years later, she has done a play over a bowling alley and a hemorrhoid commercial. Her career is a bust, and now she is only a waitress. I'm surprised she hasn't taken the next step and started doing porn, because it's still "acting".
> 
> Maybe I am just nearing the end of my enjoyment of this series.


So if someone isn't dressed in fun clothes all the time they are suffering from depression?

They are just portraying Penny as a normal person who doesn't have to be dressed to perfection all the time and can lounge in sweats and enjoy some pizza.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I haven't had a shower yet, I'm sitting around in oversized fleece sweats and unbrushed hair. Quick! Someone schedule an intervention!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Robin said:


> I haven't had a shower yet, I'm sitting around in oversized fleece sweats and unbrushed hair. Quick! Someone schedule an intervention!


Isn't that a felony?

I get confused...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Isn't that a felony?
> 
> I get confused...


I think you're right. Isn't it illegal to own sweats that aren't skin tight with "juicy" scrawled across the butt?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Penny is the normal one. She can be fun, funny, sexy, comfortable, sad, ...etc. any normal range of emotions that normal people have. I think they are doing a great job with her character.

OTOH, do we know for sure that Raj KNEW that it was a beer she offered him?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> This is Ginger vs. Mary Ann and Samantha vs. Jeannie redux. For the record, for me it is Mary Ann and Jeannie. Samantha should have told Darrin where he could stick his "no witchcraft" rule. I also preferred Janet to Chrissy and Sabrina was my favorite Angel.


I'd personally agree with you on all your choices. Just happens at the moment I'm watching an episode of The Avengers from 1965. Mrs. Peel trumps them all.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Off topic, , I just saw Diana Rigg in the promo for the new GoT. She got old.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Off topic, , I just saw Diana Rigg in the promo for the new GoT. She got old.


Well, she is 74.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Oh, so now 74 is old? What is it with you men?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't believe they let that alcoholic have a knife.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

snowjay said:


> So if someone isn't dressed in fun clothes all the time they are suffering from depression?
> 
> They are just portraying Penny as a normal person who doesn't have to be dressed to perfection all the time and can lounge in sweats and enjoy some pizza.


This is pretty much how I see it.

Of course, I do lounge in sweats, sometimes have gutted fish and even have drank some wine.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

betts4 said:


> This is pretty much how I see it.
> 
> Of course, I do lounge in sweats, sometimes have gutted fish and even have drank some wine.


*hug*

Honey, are you ok? Do you need me to call someone?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Say it ain't so betts! :-o

We are all here for you, you don't need to live like that.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Robin said:


> *hug*
> 
> Honey, are you ok? Do you need me to call someone?





snowjay said:


> Say it ain't so betts! :-o
> 
> We are all here for you, you don't need to live like that.




Do we need to create a WSAT anonymous group?

("wearing sweats at home")


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

betts4 said:


> This is pretty much how I see it.
> 
> Of course, I do lounge in sweats, sometimes have gutted fish and even have drank some wine.


I'm just hoping this isn't all done at the same time.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Do we need to create a WSAT anonymous group?
> 
> ("wearing sweats at home")


OMG I'M WEARING THEM RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I wear sweats constantly.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Do we need to create a WSAT anonymous group?
> 
> ("wearing sweats at home")


I prefer to go to WSHME (Wearing Sweats at Home Must End... pronounced "wash me") meetings myself. They have better coffee and cookies.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Sweats are my go to *stay at home* winter wear.
Summer is scrubs, winter is sweats.
Dressing is easy


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Do we need to create a WSAT anonymous group?
> 
> ("wearing sweats at home")


Amy would prefer SWAT.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Vendikarr said:


> I am sorry every one appears to have taken this in a sexist direction. In the early seasons she was fun, dressed fun and was an enjoyable character. I dislike the direction the show has taken her.
> 
> Depression would be my first thought. Here she came to L.A. to become an actress, and supported herself by waitressing. Now five years later, she has done a play over a bowling alley and a hemorrhoid commercial. Her career is a bust, and now she is only a waitress. I'm surprised she hasn't taken the next step and started doing porn, because it's still "acting".
> 
> Maybe I am just nearing the end of my enjoyment of this series.


I have waited tables before. I guess its a matter of time before I start doing porn.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sadara said:


> yes.... or a boyfriend.


Maybe this is a smeek, but I wanted to comment on this point. If Raj is gay, which they have been hinting at for a couple of seasons now, then the whole "can't talk to women" thing really makes no sense. Why would a gay person have trouble talking to women? Now they may take it that way, so I'd be interested in their explanation, but I always thought of Raj as just shy around women, a bit intimidated by them, but not gay, until they started writing him with stereotypical gay tendencies. To me, that's lazy writing...and as a lot of you are saying...they are trying to find something for the Raj character.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Unless Raj doesn't know he's gay, and still thinks of women as romantic possibilities. Once he realizes it, it's quite possible he won't be able to talk to men that _he's romantically interested in _(of course, he can still talk to the gang).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> Unless Raj doesn't know he's gay, and still thinks of women as romantic possibilities. Once he realizes it, it's quite possible he won't be able to talk to men that _he's romantically interested in _(of course, he can still talk to the gang).


You know, I hadn't thought of it that way.....that might actually work!!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I assume that Raj had a pretty good time with Penny on that one occasion. Of course, this is also the reversal of the old cliche where a man "explains" a homosexual experience with the "Boy, was I drunk last night." excuse.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Raj has slept with many women on the show. Penny and the girl from the Halloween in the first or second season comes to mind. My opinion is the writers really have nothing to do with his character anymore, they have kind of written themselves in a corner with him. So when they need some filler for the show they make the jokes with him and his sexuality.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I bet all the women wearing sweats just have sharp knees.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dimented said:


> Raj has slept with many women on the show. Penny and the girl from the Halloween in the first or second season comes to mind. My opinion is the writers really have nothing to do with his character anymore, they have kind of written themselves in a corner with him. So when they need some filler for the show they make the jokes with him and his sexuality.


So he could be bisexual.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Having slept with a woman is not an automatic disqualifier from the gay club.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

dimented said:


> Raj has slept with many women on the show. Penny and the girl from the Halloween in the first or second season comes to mind.


pretty sure he and Penny just slept together and didn't have sex


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

jamesl said:


> pretty sure he and Penny just slept together and didn't have sex


Really? I thought it was implied very heavily that they had sex.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dimented said:


> Really? I thought it was implied very heavily that they had sex.


they had a conversation later where Penny told him that they didn't (he passed out or something like that).


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Anubys said:


> they had a conversation later where Penny told him that they didn't (he passed out or something like that).


Raj had an orgasm when Penny touched hm to put a condom on.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Vendikarr said:


> Raj had an orgasm when Penny touched hm to put a condom on.


I can understand that!


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I have to say, I don't care for where they've taken AFF. She started as the female Sheldon, and stood with him as a peer. Lately she's become a much more typical sitcom girlfriend.

And really, I think the spanking joke didn't work. The build-up was wonderful, but I think the actual act would have been funnier been off-camera, or in black with just the voices.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Drewster said:


> I have to say, I don't care for where they've taken AFF. She started as the female Sheldon, and stood with him as a peer. Lately she's become a much more typical sitcom girlfriend.


Totally disagree. I like the new AFF. It's like her sexual awakening, we we're now waiting for Sheldon.



Drewster said:


> And really, I think the spanking joke didn't work. The build-up was wonderful, but I think the actual act would have been funnier been off-camera, or in black with just the voices.


Totally agree.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Anubys said:


> they had a conversation later where Penny told him that they didn't (he passed out or something like that).


I must have missed that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tiams said:


> Some men only want "bubble brained blonde bimbo".


That's why I've never liked her characters.. on this or 8 simple rules. The sister on 8 simple rules was way hotter since she was the smart one.

About this episode -- did anybody notice that they used dead worms? My comment upon watching it was that it was probably so that PETA wouldn't freak out if they hooked a live worm for the show. (BTW, I too am/was grossed out by hooking worms or heck, even catching fish, since you end up basically suffocating the fish or whacking them with something I want my meat in its natural habitat -- on styrofoam, wrapped in plastic.)


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

mattack said:


> I want my meat in its natural habitat -- on styrofoam, wrapped in plastic.)


 See, I always thought that was cruel to the meat so I make sure to return it to its true home on my grill.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> Raj had an orgasm when Penny touched hm to put a condom on.


And Raj told _*her*_, not the other way around.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> So he could be bisexual.


Eddyj FTW! OMG, his parents would really plotz!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

mattack said:


> That's why I've never liked her characters.. on this or 8 simple rules. The sister on 8 simple rules was way hotter since she was the smart one.
> 
> About this episode -- did anybody notice that they used dead worms? My comment upon watching it was that it was probably so that PETA wouldn't freak out if they hooked a live worm for the show. (BTW, I too am/was grossed out by hooking worms or heck, even catching fish, since you end up basically suffocating the fish or whacking them with something I want my meat in its natural habitat -- on styrofoam, wrapped in plastic.)


Her character has always been street smart and smarter than the guys ever gave her credit for early on.

So you think they suffocated the worms and used dead ones to appease PETA? Probably fake worms. Maybe they used tiny little handkerchiefs and chloroform?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

They were stunt worms.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Hank said:


> Totally disagree. I like the new AFF. It's like her sexual awakening, we we're now waiting for Sheldon.


if Sheldon's sexuality gets awakened then the show will have truly jumped the shark


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jamesl said:


> if Sheldon's sexuality gets awakened then the show will have truly jumped the shark


I think it would be funny if he went from asexual to a sex-crazed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesl said:


> if Sheldon's sexuality gets awakened then the show will have truly jumped the shark


That's a huge assumption. All spends on how it is written. Sheldon as an analytical sexual person could be quite funny. He could still be Sheldon and have sex. Not having sex is not the core of his character. Being egotistical, not connecting easily with others and being overly analytical are core to his character.

I work with a Sheldon like person. She has had sex. She is still funny.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> That's a huge assumption. All spends on how it is written. Sheldon as an analytical sexual person could be quite funny. He could still be Sheldon and have sex. Not having sex is not the core of his character. Being egotistical, not connecting easily with others and being overly analytical are core to his character.
> 
> I work with a Sheldon like person. She has had sex. She is still funny.


Agreed.

For several years I worked with a guy who I now describe to people as "Sheldon in his 50's." (This co-worker recently semi-retired and became an independent engineering consultant.)

This guy's personality was uncannily like Sheldon's. In particular, he was completely oblivious to the feelings of others and the norms of correct social behavior.

Within minutes of meeting a new co-worker, this guy would be explaining in detail how he was far more intelligent than the person he was meeting. He would be genuinely bewildered if the person was offended by this. ("What's there to be offended by? I was only stating and explaining the obvious!" --Stated with real bewilderment and absolutely no irony.)

And... I've met this man's wife and kids. I have it on good authority, actual not-adopted biological offspring. So...

Yeah, with the right writing, they could make it work.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I can't help but wonder if maybe they will have Raj come out, creating a whole new dimension to his character. At that point, maybe he will be able to talk to girls, now that he realizes he isn't attracted to them. So that eliminates this particular aspect of him which, really, has totally run its course. I would only hope that they wouldn't convert the 'unable to talk' thing and just drop it entirely.


Oh no.. Whitney had their Indian character come out and then he got kicked off the show and went back to 30 rock.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Penny was never a bimbo.
> 
> The difference is she was bright, sober, and dressed well. At least didn't notice her dressing poorly.
> 
> ...


She works at the cheesecake factory and her entire social circle consists of a bunch of geeks where fashion is not high on anyone's list. Perhaps she is just comfortable where she is and is at at the point, and not depressed.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> Yeah, with the right writing, they could make it work.


If they go there, and I see no reason to think they won't, sex and sitcoms just go together, betcha he keeps a log, just like his poop diary.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> And... I've met this man's wife and kids. I have it on good authority, actual not-adopted biological offspring. So...


Well that doesn't necessarily mean he had coitus though.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> Oh no.. Whitney had their Indian character come out and then he got kicked off the show and went back to 30 rock.


He did???

Damn.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> He did???
> 
> Damn.


I'm not so sure that he got "kicked off" the show, but since he and one of Whitney's friends broke up (because he revealed that he was gay), there wasn't really any reason to keep him as a character on the show. The connection to Whitney was through the female side of the relationship, and neither of the guys were especially close with that character, so he just quietly disappeared.

So he's back manning the desk outside Jack Donaghy's office and making fun of Liz Lemon.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not so sure that he got "kicked off" the show, but since he and one of Whitney's friends broke up (because he revealed that he was gay), there wasn't really any reason to keep him as a character on the show. The connection to Whitney was through the female side of the relationship, and neither of the guys were especially close with that character, so he just quietly disappeared.
> 
> So he's back manning the desk outside Jack Donaghy's office and making fun of Liz Lemon.


That kind of sucks. I liked that character.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I watched Mayim Bialik (Amy Farah Fowler) on her old show 'Blossom' and she wasn't funny at all. Glad she changed, I love her now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I watched Mayim Bialik (Amy Farah Fowler) on her old show 'Blossom' and she wasn't funny at all. Glad she changed, I love her now.


Blossom was supposed to be funny?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Blossom was supposed to be funny?


She was just the straight man for Six.


----------

